# goose porn



## honk ahaulic (Jul 17, 2009)

A little goose porn to get everybody fired up!
Yes there were 3 more guys on this hunt and it was early season (5 bird limit)


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Looks like one of those geese is still live. Should of dispatched it before taking a picture!


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

I thought the same thing! What's up with that one?


----------



## honk ahaulic (Jul 17, 2009)

just a little stiff


----------



## shotgun12 (Jul 19, 2005)

5 bird limit, we can shoot as many as we like over here, no limit.


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

If that is porn......then I call this one a "gang bang":lol:........Mack


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

:evil:


----------



## highcaliberconsecrator (Oct 16, 2009)

Aw geez!! I can't take it anymore!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hunting man (Mar 2, 2005)

Thats it. I cant take anymore of this porn.
I'm going out for some goose killin next weekend.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

screw you guys and your geese. big ugly slow flying turds.

this is the only real porn in the thread


----------



## FullBody (Nov 4, 2008)

Kid, your 4 wheeler pic inspired me to participate in the porn thread...if I may....


----------



## Dahmer (Jan 22, 2007)

Here's some more!


----------



## Mike L (Sep 8, 2003)

Gee's you guys have to stop posting these pics. I'm gonna have nightmares, and won't be able to sleep..........


----------



## duckbuster808 (Sep 9, 2005)

guess I'll post up some porn that'll make everyone happy...a little bit for the duck guys and a little bit for the goose guys 

Pintail Charlie and I (with a 3 man limit on my mustang AKA the Quack-Stang lol)









My buddy Cody and I with a 3 man limit of honkers + Bling









one of the last days of regular season....3 man limit of mallards....Don't ya just hate when a buddy shoots the ONLY hen to ruin the pic! :lol:


----------



## mintgreenwalleyemachine (Jan 18, 2005)

A happy dog!


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

late season 2009


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

Half hour hunt in Manitoba


----------



## LSSUfishmaster (Aug 4, 2008)

Well, Im depressed now. Some of those pictures have half my seasons worth of ducks in them. You feild guys have got a hott thing going, keep up the good work.


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

King Quack said:


> Half hour hunt in Manitoba


holy mallard shoot....very nice.....


----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)




----------



## idylmoments (Apr 28, 2002)




----------



## dtwaterfowler (Jul 14, 2009)




----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

Another Canada Trip


----------



## King Quack (Jul 16, 2003)

idylmoments said:


>


I hope you mounted one of those eagle heads? Nice lookin birds and a better lookin pile


----------

